# Canon Announces the PowerShot G1 X Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon’s Latest G-series Digital Camera Features a New Type of 1.5-Inch CMOS Sensor, 5x Zoom Lens, Wi-Fi and NFC Capabilities, Full HD and A Three-Inch Touch Tilt LCD Screen</strong></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 11, 2014</strong> – Building upon the success of the PowerShot G1 X digital camera, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today unveiled its new flagship PowerShot G1 X Mark II, a digital camera designed to meet the evolving needs of today’s professional and advanced amateur photographers.</p>
<p>Boasting a sensor that is 4.5x larger than a 1/1.7” sensor found in professional level point-and-shoot cameras, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera can produce high-quality images with a wide dynamic range. It features a new type of 1.5-inch, 12.8 Megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor, made by Canon, allowing for optimum performance with an ISO range of 100-12800. This sensor, combined with the DIGIC 6 Image Processor, comprises the Canon HS SYSTEM resulting in faster autofocusing speeds over the PowerShot G1 X camera, allowing photographers to capture detailed, vivid images even in low-light conditions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Featuring a newly-developed f/2.0 – f/3.9, 5x optical zoom lens (equivalent 24-120mm zoom range) with Dual Control Rings, this new camera provides customized zooming and focus-functionality similar to a DSLR camera. With this wide of an aperture, photographers have the ability to isolate their subjects by separating them from a background that is blurred.  This gives more control and creative possibilities when using a PowerShot camera. The Dual Control Rings include a Step Ring to adjust various customizable settings and a Continuous Ring to make focusing adjustments during manual focus, as well as additional customizable settings for manual shooting. This new lens features a nine-blade aperture to provide beautiful, blurred backgrounds even at full-zoom range.</p>
<p>“The new high-end PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera delivers incredible, professional-level shooting capabilities in a compact camera body making it the ideal second camera for DSLR shooters,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “In addition, with the introduction of advanced wireless capabilities such as NFC and enhanced low-light shooting and autofocusing, the G1 X Mark II is a well-rounded professional-level camera that allows photographers to get creative.”</p>
<p><strong>Improved Operation and Performance </strong>

The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera is equipped with a new type of Canon-made, 1.5-inch CMOS sensor to help achieve optimal performance from low to high ISO speeds.  It has a default aspect ratio of 3:2 which is the same ratio the advanced user has come to expect when shooting with a DSLR camera.  If the photographer wants to switch to a 4:3 ratio, it can be done without impacting the field of view.</p>
<p>The new PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera uses 31 Auto Focus (AF) points, compared to the PowerShot G1 X camera that uses nine AF points, resulting in improved autofocus capabilities allowing the user to easily compose the image and focus on a specific subject in the frame. Utilizing the bright, capacitive touch, three-inch tilt LCD on the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera helps provide flexibility in shooting by tilting 180 degrees up and 45 degrees down.</p>
<p>The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera is also compatible with Canon’s new optional electronic viewfinder that mounts to the hot shoe. A new optional grip* will also be available for the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera. These accessories are ideal for photographers looking for the feel of a DSLR camera with the portability of a point-and-shoot camera.</p>
<p><strong>Seamless Connectivity</strong>

The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera is equipped with built-in Wi-Fi® technology, so users can share still images and videos online quickly and easily using compatible mobile devices.1 Using the Mobile Device Connect button, users can connect to a smartphone, a tablet or a Wi-Fi enabled computer. Connection to the computer is easily done using Canon iMAGE GATEWAY2 through the cloud.  For even easier connectivity, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera introduces Near Field Communication (NFC)** – a first for Canon’s G-series cameras – so transferring photos to a compatible Android device can be simple and intuitive. This digital camera’s new remote shooting feature also allows the user to sync the G1 X Mark II with a smartphone or tablet and utilize the shutter, optical zoom and self-timer features from that device.</p>
<p><strong>Extensive Shooting Modes</strong>

Ideal for portrait photography, the camera’s Background Defocus mode softens the background behind a subject to help users create professional-looking portraits. In addition, simply pressing the camera’s dedicated movie button allows photographers to capture 1080p Full HD video with ease. And, as commonly found in most DSLR cameras, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera has a full range of shooting and recording modes, including 14-bit RAW + JPEG, for outstanding creative control.</p>
<p>Unique to Canon PowerShot Digital Cameras, the PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera features Advanced Star Mode with four options to capture images of starry night skies with impeccable quality.  The “Star Portrait” and “Star Nightscape” modes help capture the radiance of stars while still allowing you to capture the subject. The “Star Trails” mode captures video trails of stars to turn trails into a luminous still image, while the “Star Time Lapse Movie” mode will shoot images of star movement and then combine the images to make a film that shows the movement of the stars, creating a truly stunning video.</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong>

The PowerShot G1 X Mark II camera will be available starting in April for a retail price of $799.99.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 12, 2014)

As usual, I'm confused. This camera has pretty decent specifications, coupled with a pricetag to match. But it has a non-removable lens. Now, what I do not understand is why this camera isn't rather the *EOS-M Mark II*.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 12, 2014)

I think this actually looks like a decent alternative for a pocket size camera when you don*t want to lug around with a huge DSLR and accessories. I like the feature that you can shoot it using an iiPad or phone. 

I could not find anything about focus peaking... Is this a thing that can be installed later by later software versions?


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I like the feature that you can shoot it using an iiPad or phone.



Olympus had that, what, two years ago already.



Quasimodo said:


> ... anything about *focus peaking*...



Surely you jest.


----------



## twdi (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree, this could be a nice complement to my heavy 5DmkII set for when I'm on a hike.

I only have to be happy with the fact not having 300mm (or 420 with 1.4tc) with 20mpx for wildlife.
For landscapes it won't be an issue for me. 
So it's approx 550gr vs 3000gr in my backpack.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 12, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I like the feature that you can shoot it using an iiPad or phone.
> ...



I could really care less what an imho inferior system like Olympus has or have had. If one were to jump systems every time anyone of the manufacturers innovates a cool feature..... I love my Canon system, not saying that it the best or anything, but it works best for me. The possibility to shoot wirelessly with a tablet was (btw) already featured with the 6D.

I have been looking for a light pocket camera to have with me all times, when I do not want to drag the 1Ds III or 5D II around. I had my eyes on the Fuji x100s for a long time, but now the G1X II looks like a good candidate.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I could really care less what an imho inferior system like Olympus has or have had.



Point taken. Enjoy your new G1X2.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 12, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I could really care less what an imho inferior system like Olympus has or have had.
> ...



Not my meaning to be offensive, but I wanted to avoid going into one of those evergoing discussions about other brand offerings, and the shortcomings of Canon (where the DR discussion is one of the never-dying one), but rather just offer my opinion that the new Canon seemed (at least to me), like a nice new offering


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> ... rather just offer my opinion that the new Canon seemed (at least to me), like a nice new offering



I agree.

My opinion is that if this camera was in actual fact the new *EOS-M3* - and by that I mean if it was an ILC - I would have been all over it: pre-orders, donations to MagicLantern, M42 adapters, etc. But it's not an ILC, so, in my opinion, it's just another example of business as usual at Canon Inc.


----------



## gef67 (Feb 12, 2014)

despite the reservations i am happy with the new camera, i can now consign my g11 to the beach and stop struggling with my phone the new fuji super-zoom looks interesting and my plans for a 6d put on hold and my trusty 50d will suffice until i see the new 7d, as you get older the cameras get heavier and the SLR really becomes a studio camera and this is only until medium format drops to a justifiable expense, so the phone has killed the snapper camera is the dslr next,


----------



## Xarathion (Feb 12, 2014)

Any idea how fast the auto focus and general control responsiveness will be? That's been the main thing keeping me away from new point-n-shoots and lugging around my beat-up GF1 these days.


----------



## t.linn (Feb 12, 2014)

New type of high dynamic range sensor? Canon, you've got my attention. This might be the camera I've been waiting for...


----------



## smozes (Feb 12, 2014)

Canon UK early product page, lots of details with some samples. Interesting PDF from the engineering team:

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_Camera/PowerShot/powershot_g1x_mark_ii/?WT.ac=SS_G1XMarkii_UK


----------



## traveller (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a comparison: 

http://camerasize.com/compact/#257,351.349,534,459.335,468,478.360,375.360,ha,t

I'm avoiding comment...!


----------

